# Getting It Off My Chest



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

Please, I am not asking or looking for any sympathy but I have my own Motor home tale that I think has a moral. 

Lorraine & I purchased our first Motor home in 2004 and our first trip was to Athens to watch the Olympics. We stayed at a campsite in Athens and had a wonderful time. At that time I was running my own business, it was agreed with my partner that I could take a month off, and that is how the bug started.

In 2005 we couldn't wait to travel back to Southern Greece and the Peloponnes. We found a campsite near Pilos, This was idyllic and again a great holiday but all done in 3 weeks. This was not enough time of course but I thought when I retire, time will not matter.

In 2006 we did a 3 week tour of France, Germany and Swizerland, we have great memories of this trip, especially Swizerland and that first sight of Lake Lucern.

In January 2007 I was diagnosed with prostate cancer and decided it was time to sell the business and get out and about in the Motorhome. Lorraine and I splashed out on a new Autotrail 630 LB and decided for 2008 we would tour Europe for 3 to 4 months. We took a month travelling down to the Algarve through Northern Spain & Portugal and were staying in Quateria. 

Unfortunately whilst in Quateria I became ill, after discussion with my GP it was decided to cut short our trip and return home. After treatment that problem was resolved.

It's now 2009 and we had booked the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander for April, so that at long last we could continue our trip around Europe. Unfortunately I started to get a tingle in the fingers of my left hand, this was originally diagnosed in January as carpal tunnel syndrome.

It is now May and I have just received my appointment next week at Barts Hospital to see a Neurosurgeon, as it is now clear that I have had a bleed in the brain stem.

Today I have put the Motorhome into storage, it hurt's because I feel that I have put so much into my working life and thought that at age 62 we would have plenty of time to enjoy our retirement and Motorhoming. 

I am being positive and realize that I am lucky to be under a top neurosurgeon and I am sure will he be able to help me.

I was feeling very down and then I read the news about Peter (Humber Traveller) and heard about his position and the positive attitude he has shown. So I am fully aware of people in this forum that are worse off than me that show great courage. I have to be grateful that hopefully I have got a chance and we will complete our European journey.

This is a great forum, I admit that I do not contribute much but the information and knowledge gained from you all has made our motorhome experience more enjoyable.

The Moral: don't put off today what you think you can do tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

good luck with the treatment.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Best wishes Regal


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Steve

Just goes to show, if you get the chance to do something, don't put it off - "later" might never come!!

Good luck with the treatment & keep that target of disappearing across Europe in your mind. 

We hope to be out there shortly as well

:wink: 8)


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Steve thank you for sharing this with us all - it is always a difficult decision to bare ones chest in public (well it would be for me, but then I'm a girlie! :lol: :lol: ) The tale you tell is one familiar to many of us in some shape or form - deciding that tomorrow, next week, next month, next year you will do something. Well, like you we have had health scares in our family which have made us realise that we never know what is round the corner - I lost one of my best friends to breast cancer at the age of 33, and both my hubby and I have had problems in the last few years with our health which have made us realise we need to grab the moment. Our original plan was to keep working until he was 63 and I was 60, but we have now decided that as we do not know how long we will be fit for that we should seize the moment and retire when he is 60.

As for you - with my frilly nurses hat on I would say you have made the right choice to mothball the MH and this summers plans until you have sorted out your health. I cannot tell you that all will be well with you in the future - I know too little about your medical history and current condition but it strikes me that getting things sorted asap has to be a good plan. I do hope the consultation goes well and that the subsequent treatment (if there is any) happens swiftly and effectively. You will be in my thoughts and prayers as you face the weeks ahead. If you need any specific medical advice do feel free to pm me and I will do my best to find the relevant info for you.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Good luck and a speedy recovery

Peter


----------



## oldhenry (Dec 29, 2008)

I always thought that life is the wrong way round. You work when you are young and fit, then when you have time you are old and not fit!
I'm 62 this year and just retired as I want some time whilst 'relatively' young.
I do hope that you can get sorted, both of your illnesses should be able to be controlled- nowadays ? But it is a great worry.
Best Wishes


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Good luck Steve; the mh will be just the thing when you're on the mend again  

Such good advice - 'don't put it off ........' etc. We never get the time back however else our lives may change. I've just splashed out a bit on exactly that basis 8O  

Best wishes!

Jagman


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Best wishes for your appointment and for your improved health soon.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for re-inforcing the moral Steve, and best wishes for a full recovery and speedy return to motorhoming


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Just to wish you all the best Steve. Hang on to the wonderful motorhoming memories you've already got and look forward to those still to come.

Sue


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Same from me Steve, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

You are so right Steve. It's exactly what I keep telling my other half. We are both 47 this week and I just want to hand my notice in and go.

I received some pension information the other day and it told me what I could get when I retire at 66. I can't do this job for that long (teacher & deputy head). My pension would be adjusted if I retired early to account for the fact that teachers who retire early tend to live longer. That tells me something. What's the point of carrying on if my chances of living a full retirement life are reduced?

Realistically we have some things to sort out on the house and a motorhome to buy, but then we are off and what we do when the money runs out will be something to worry about after the adventure.

Thanks for bringing this into focus by sharing your own experience and my very best wishes for your treatment. I hope to meet you on the road some time in the future when you take your van out of storage.

All the best - Lesley


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Steve, 
Totally agree and I really can understand your need to convey your story. If only we knew what was ahead of us. I can feel your pain.
In 2004 we were in a similar situation. Pat was diagnosed (Mantel Cell Lymphoma) just two months after buying the MH and retirement. The prognosis was not good and life expectancy 3-5years. He was told that if he was a younger man (he was 63 8O) they would be looking at a Stem Cell transplant. After lots of chemo and 4 1/2 years down the line he is now feeling well again. He did eventually get his Stem Cell transplant 3 years ago as he is lucky enough to have 7 siblings and they found a good match amonst them . Obviously his recovery would have been much sooner had the decision been made sooner but I suppose they have their protocols to follow :roll: 
I can remember having feelings of anger and despair on and off for quite some time and since transplant there have been a few not so good times but after a visit to the consultant today things are looking good. 
We haven't been able to use our MH very much but it does mean that we can look forward to our trips even more 
I'm glad your feeling positive and I hope your treatment is not too gruelling and that your consultant is able to re-assure you and that your treament is not too unpleasant. Stay positive and I hope you will soon be on the road to recovery and out on the road again.
We will be thinking of you.
Lesley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I just don't believe how I missed this post. I do wish you a speedy recovery which is on the cards with a top bonce wizard and hopefully you will get to start and finish off a mega m\home journey in the not too distant future.

I do wish you all the best and I would use the time to plan out different journeys in different places at different times of the year.

There but for the Grace of...... always springs to my mind.


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you Steve for sharing this very real truth! It has also been heart warning to read other peoples replies! I wish you God's peace on you and you family at this difficult time.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Steve, I have also been there and I am now in my 4th year of remission with only a slight increase in my condition since my treatment.

Stay strong and believe, and you will get over this.

All the very best for the treatment.

Bob


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

Guys

Thank you so much for your replies, much appreciated.

I will keep you updated.

Steve


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Steve,
Wishing you the best of future health, thanks for your story, take care,
Norman


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Steve I would just like to add my good wishes to you for a speedy recovery..............I have thought alot more about life since we got our MH and it has made me take more time out from our business than I used to do.

This year we have employed a guy to run things when we are away, OK it costs us a bit more and I will have to be there full on in the main weeks of the season. But whats money compared to enjoying life as much as is possible.

Take care and lets hope that very soon you are out and about in your MH again.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

i wish you all the best 
bob/carole


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Steve
All the very best and my thoughts are with you.

My husband died of cancer aged 56 just a month after his planned early retirement date. It brought it all so horribly home to me just how short life can be and how the best laid plans... So here I am in my motorhome (in a wet and blowy) Cornwall - just me, the dog and the cat absolutely determined to make the most of my life and to enjoy every second of it. I was lucky enough to be able to 'retire' early myself and though funds are always going to be tight I know I would rather have my time now and if it means I'm having to find work stacking shelves in B&Q when I'm 70 then so be it.

One thing that really shook me when my husband was first diagnosed was that I had always envisaged that after getting something like a terminal diagnosis that we would just throw everything to the wayside and head off on a trip of a lifetime... However it just wasn't possible. There just seemed to be endless hospital appointments, treatments, macmillan nurse appointments etc etc. And then the shock of how much it cost to get medical insurance with such a diagnosis - £1,500 would you believe for a fortnights holiday in Europe!!!!! And that was a few years back and didn't include such things as baggage insurance!

Stick in there Steve and do what your instincts tell you and not what others tell you to do.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

MrsW said:


> *it is always a difficult decision to bare ones chest in public (well it would be for me, but then I'm a girlie!* :lol: :lol: )


Well MrsW, the least you can do is try! :lol:

Steve,

My thoughts are with you as I hope you return to full health and live your dream. Your situation is very similar to that of my parents in 1990/91.

My mother was 46 and my father 54 back in 1990 when they thought 'sod it', sold their house, bought an old Merc' motorhome and banked the rest to fund their travels around Europe.

This they did. In January 1991 I was at my parents house talking about the forthcoming land battle of the Gulf War and that it was unlikely I would be called upon for this phase all tucked up cosy in Germany. A week later they departed for Europe and a month later I was somewhere hot and sandy! Thing is, they had no idea I was out there and I had no way of notifying them.

Eventually I returned to Germany with my parents none the wiser and still travelling until they turned up at my barracks unexpectadly. Emotional? Oh yes! And my fathers reaction in particular. So guilty did he feel that his son was 'at war' while he was off on a jolly that he instantly gave me his old Rover P5 that I loved so much!

Mum and dad hung around for over a month and in that time we had possibly the most special, precious time we have ever had as a family. The summer of 1991 with them in Germany will remain in my heart and my mother recorded it in a diary in very fine detail.

Fast forward to Christmas eve 1993 and my mother is diagnosed with lung cancer and given 18 months. She lasted nine and passed away in September 1994.

Mum and dad tried to relive their travels with mum so poorly, they went back to their old haunts and met up with old aquaintances but it was not the same so they returned home early having had a disasterous trip.

The point of my story is that when they chose to 'live the dream' the first time they were right for doing so and in the eyes of many maybe acted irresponsibly. Truth is, a couple of years later would have been too late and dad would be regretting it to this day. As things are whenever we meet we talk about our time together in 1991, his and mums adventures and become emotional again but are thankful we are savouring good memories and not entirely bad.

Even if we are fortunate enough to live to a 100 years old we are really only scratching around on the surface of this earth for the blink of an eye. What we do with that blink is entirely up to ourselves. The moment we sit back and appreciate life for what it is is when we start to enjoy it, we may be older by this stage which is probably about right.

Your motorhome is waiting for when you are ready to explore and I bet that is very, very soon. Best of health to you Steve.

Shane.....


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Steve,

I/we have yet to meet you, but hopefully your treatment will be of the best.

You may be able to join in with some local MHF rallies before you feel fit to carry on with your Big Adventure. If you can joint us I hope to meet you.

You are certainly right about your positive attitude.

Thinking of you.

Best wishes from Penny and Leo


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Steve
Hang in there. All the best and battle hard. Thinking of you and your loved ones.
Regards, Derek.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Steve,

It has all been said already by others. Like Pusser, I don't know how I missed your post.  

I wish you well with your treatment, and a speedy recovery too. I will be relaying your story to the "lovely Rita" in the hope that she sees the importance of "living the dream" whilst in the fortunate position to do so. 
Me? I'd be off tomorrow if I thought that she would give up her wee job. :lol: 

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Have to echo others, don't know how I missed it. Do what your heart tells you. All the very best and I hope things work out, one thing, you can't lose what you have already enjoyed.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi All

Once again I would like to say thank you for all your posts. Some were heart rendering stories and although I don't know you all I appreciated the good wishes.

The update: Well after visiting my Consultant yesterday it has been agreed that I will have Gamma Knife Brain Surgery within the month. The risks have been explained but I don't have an option to leave it as it is. So the good news is that he thinks he can improve my situation. The other good news is that the MRI scan found a brain.

As Pusser mentioned I now have the incentive to start planning trips hopefully for later this year.

I will update you all in a month or so.

Steve


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve, keep your chin up - there isn't just light at the end of the tunnel - there is Europe!!

I can understand how enfuriating it is, I have had spine and wrist problems after an accident - i didn't know until i met a very good chiropractor that carpal tunnel could be cured by a spinal adjustment. It is amazing what the spine effects!

Good luck with the treatment, you have the top man so there should be no problems - just keep your sights set on Europe, it's a mission!

Its just a delay - look at it as fate! Better you are here now than elsewhere, your body just needed a service before the trip!! The world will still be waiting - stay positive!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Regal said:


> So the good news is that he thinks he can improve my situation.


That is brilliant news Steve. Progress.



> The other good news is that the MRI scan found a brain.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: There you go, that's a moral booster on it's own. :wink:

Just think, during recovery and recuperation, you'll be able to become the "Tour Manager", browsing the web for the best ferry deals, travel insurance, site discounts, and making sure that all those essential documents for you and yours are up to date, etc, etc.

Keep your pecker up, and along with others, I will be looking forward to the medical update, as well as your progress with the travel plans. :wink:

Good luck,

Jock.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Great news all round. What doctors can do for us these days is little short of a miracle. There are nay sayers to some practices but when faced with a life threatening illness is is only those in the cold light of day that are qualified to decide what is best for them.

Good luck fella'.

Shane.....


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Steve, pleased to hear your good news, please do keep us informed of your progress,
Regards and best wishes,
Norman


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad to hear your news Steve.


----------

